# Vexel's Story Time. Come join In for the Fun



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

bump! 

I have a little game to play.. just to keep this thread around the top  

Lets write a story, Every person gets 5 words.. and only 5 to add to the story  

I'll start  :

There once was a computer....


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

There once was a computer....
Who was not from Nantucket....


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> There once was a computer....
> Who was not from Nantucket....


Not such a shame, indeed


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

There once was a computer....
Who was not from Nantucket.... 
Not such a shame, indeed
Then with a loud "Bong"


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

There once was a computer....
Who was not from Nantucket.... 
Not such a shame, indeed
Then with a loud "Bong"
the cops will knock loudly


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

(really, just ask chealion to sticky this thread, or something like it to the top of the section...it would be a good idea- most other sites do something like that)


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

There once was a computer....
Who was not from Nantucket.... 
Not such a shame, indeed
Then with a loud "Bong"
the cops will knock loudly
Then march in and sing:


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

thejst said:


> (really, just ask chealion to sticky this thread, or something like it to the top of the section...it would be a good idea- most other sites do something like that)


 I did.. still thought this would be fun


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Stephanie said:


> There once was a computer....
> Who was not from Nantucket....
> Not such a shame, indeed
> Then with a loud "Bong"
> ...


Where are you going, You?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

There once was a computer....
Who was not from Nantucket.... 
Not such a shame, indeed
Then with a loud "Bong"
the cops will knock loudly
Then march in and sing:
Where are you going, You?
You really are hilarious, eh?


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

There once was a computer....
Who was not from Nantucket.... 
Not such a shame, indeed
Then with a loud "Bong"
the cops will knock loudly
Then march in and sing:
Where are you going, You?
You really are hilarious, eh?
You cannot survive, get moving!


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

I have taken the liberty of punctuating, etc.

There once was a computer who was not from Nantucket, not such a shame, indeed. Then with a loud "Bong" the cops will knock loudly, then march in and sing:
Where are you going, You?
You really are hilarious, eh?
You cannot survive, get moving!

Worst song he ever heard.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

There once was a computer who was not from Nantucket, not such a shame, indeed. Then with a loud "Bong" the cops will knock loudly, then march in and sing:
Where are you going, You?
You really are hilarious, eh?
You cannot survive, get moving!

Worst song he ever heard. Suddenly, the lights flickered out!


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

There once was a computer who was not from Nantucket, not such a shame, indeed. Then with a loud "Bong" the cops will knock loudly, then march in and sing:
Where are you going, You?
You really are hilarious, eh?
You cannot survive, get moving!

Worst song he ever heard. Suddenly, the lights flickered out! *He became a red chihuahua!*


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Brown eyed and very confused


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

> There once was a computer who was not from Nantucket, not such a shame, indeed. Then with a loud "Bong" the cops will knock loudly, then march in and sing:
> Where are you going, You?
> You really are hilarious, eh?
> You cannot survive, get moving!
> ...


he ran towards his oppressors


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

There once was a computer who was not from Nantucket, not such a shame, indeed. Then with a loud "Bong" the cops will knock loudly, then march in and sing:
Where are you going, You?
You really are hilarious, eh?
You cannot survive, get moving!

Worst song he ever heard. Suddenly, the lights flickered out! He became a red chihuahua! Brown eyed and very confused, he ran towards his oppressors and pleaded for some continuity.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

...But received only some corruption.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

However, in the final analysis .....


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

It wasn't really all that corrupt


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

It wasn't really all that corrupt; just suffered second degree burns.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

he covered with a tattoo


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

...he covered with a tattoo of a doxie or two...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sporting a mustache like Foo Man Chew...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

His legions will again unite.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

... despite being lactose intolerant...


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

They'll gather at dawn


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

They'll gather at dawn here in beautiful St. John's...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

On George Street by the sea . .


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

A little Screetch shall do.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Suddenly a beautiful woman appeared...


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Suddenly a beautiful woman appeared, demanding "where's that louse, Irving?".


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

"I dunno", said the thing.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Maybe he's at the bar?


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

No, that's way too far.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

...Because he took his car...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

...Which wasn't up to par...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

So, he wished on a star.......


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

... for a meal of baked beans...


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

along with a hot dog


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

So, he wished on a star...for a meal of baked beans...along with a hot dog...and a new doxie puppy....


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

a female he named Tessie


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

...a female he named Tessie...who's in love with Rootie.....


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

a female he named Tessie, who's in love with Rootie.

Together, they roamed the nation.....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And started at the train station . . .


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

... where not only the train was a tootin'


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

... where not only the train was a tootin' ... for Daisy and Rootie we're a rootin' ...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Does anyone want a puppy?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A cute little doxie puppy?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Not I, thank you said the first passenger on the train, a shabbily dressed old woman from P.E.I.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I would love a puppy


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Together, they roamed the nation...
And started at the train station ...
where not only the train was a tootin' ...
for Daisy and Rootie we're a rootin' ....

Does anyone want a puppy?
A cute little doxie puppy?
"Not I, thank you", said the first passenger on the train, a shabbily dressed old woman from P.E.I.

"For in PEI the doxies grow..."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"...between the golf courses, row on row...."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"How much are your doxies?"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

...exclaimed a proud old veteran.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Doxies helped us win the war..."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"In honor of your service...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

...a free doxie is your due...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

...for all this great nation...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

...owes to you."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Here you are, sir", said I.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"A gift from a proud citizen...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

...of a free nation. Paix."


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

A doxie is a treasure


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A doxie is a treasure...to both give and be loved...


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

who gives lots of love


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

who gives lots of love...and asks for little in return...


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Just kisses and hugs and food


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just kisses and hugs and food...and a walk around the park.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

looking for badgers in holes


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

looking for badgers in holes... or a child in need of some love...


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> looking for badgers in holes... or a child in need of some love...


... or a friend when none can be found...

(I dare someone to compile this story)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

God bless our little doxies.

(FYI -- This is an instructional strategy that I call "Story in the Round", in which students do this in writing or orally. Of course, I should probably be banned from this group for steering the thread off on the doxie theme.)


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

There once was a computer....
Who was not from Nantucket.... 
Not such a shame, indeed
Then with a loud "Bong"
the cops will knock loudly
Then march in and sing:
Where are you going, You?
You really are hilarious, eh?
You cannot survive, get moving!

Worst song he ever heard.
Suddenly, the lights flickered out! He became a red chihuahua!
Brown eyed and very confused
he ran towards his oppressors and pleaded for some continuity.
...But received only some corruption.
However, in the final analysis .....
It wasn't really all that corrupt
just suffered second degree burns
he covered with a tattoo
of a doxie or two...
Sporting a mustache like Foo Man Chew...
His legions will again unite.
... despite being lactose intolerant
They'll gather at dawn
here in beautiful St. John's...
On George Street by the sea . .
A little Screetch shall do.
Suddenly a beautiful woman appeared...
demanding "where's that louse, Irving?".
"I dunno", said the thing.
Maybe he's at the bar?
No, that's way too far.
...Because he took his car...
...Which wasn't up to par...
So, he wished on a star.......
... for a meal of baked beans...
along with a hot dog
...and a new doxie puppy.... 
female he named Tessie
who's in love with Rootie.....
Together, they roamed the nation.....
And started at the train station . . .
where not only the train was a tootin'

for Daisy and Rootie we're a rootin' 
Does anyone want a puppy?
A cute little doxie puppy?
Not I, thank you said the first passenger on the train, a shabbily dressed old woman from P.E.I.
I would love a puppy
"For in PEI the doxies grow..."
"...between the golf courses, row on row...."
"How much are your doxies?"
...exclaimed a proud old veteran
"Doxies helped us win the war..."
"In honor of your service...
...a free doxie is your due...
...for all this great nation...
"Here you are, sir", said I.
"A gift from a proud citizen...
...of a free nation. Paix."
A doxie is a treasure
to both give and be loved...
who gives lots of love
and asks for little in return...
Just kisses and hugs and food
and a walk around the park.
looking for badgers in holes
or a child in need of some love...
or a friend when none can be found...


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

(God bless you Cameo, thank God you're here dear.)

[... or a friend when none can be found... ]

... so they used their instinct...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

and scoured the land...


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

lookin for a happy face


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

to take them to their happy place


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Off to see the Wizard


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

The wonderful wizard of ehMac!


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

....but, he was busy in Cupertino.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

so, to redmond, we go!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

on with the search elusive


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Then, evil Micro-Wumbas (one word) attacked him!!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

but he was quick and smart


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

and held back a fart


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

which was the hard part


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Next: against the Bush family~


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Whose farting was legendary because . . .


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

HOT AIR is deeply entrenched...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

in the genepool of Bush!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

But back to their farting . . .


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Ah, come on you guys


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Said the lady who wanted to change the subject . . .


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

A clever man that Sinc


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Sinc then sidekicked with Wizard-of-ehMac (one word)


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Trying to get back on track


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

all he got was flack


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

There once was a computer....
Who was not from Nantucket.... 
Not such a shame, indeed
Then with a loud "Bong"
the cops will knock loudly
Then march in and sing:
Where are you going, You?
You really are hilarious, eh?
You cannot survive, get moving!

Worst song he ever heard.
Suddenly, the lights flickered out! He became a red chihuahua!
Brown eyed and very confused
he ran towards his oppressors and pleaded for some continuity.
...But received only some corruption.
However, in the final analysis .....
It wasn't really all that corrupt
just suffered second degree burns
he covered with a tattoo
of a doxie or two...
Sporting a mustache like Foo Man Chew...
His legions will again unite.
... despite being lactose intolerant
They'll gather at dawn
here in beautiful St. John's...
On George Street by the sea . .
A little Screetch shall do.
Suddenly a beautiful woman appeared...
demanding "where's that louse, Irving?".
"I dunno", said the thing.
Maybe he's at the bar?
No, that's way too far.
...Because he took his car...
...Which wasn't up to par...
So, he wished on a star.......
... for a meal of baked beans...
along with a hot dog
...and a new doxie puppy.... 
female he named Tessie
who's in love with Rootie.....
Together, they roamed the nation.....
And started at the train station . . .
where not only the train was a tootin'

for Daisy and Rootie we're a rootin' 
Does anyone want a puppy?
A cute little doxie puppy?
Not I, thank you said the first passenger on the train, a shabbily dressed old woman from P.E.I.
I would love a puppy
"For in PEI the doxies grow..."
"...between the golf courses, row on row...."
"How much are your doxies?"
...exclaimed a proud old veteran
"Doxies helped us win the war..."
"In honor of your service...
...a free doxie is your due...
...for all this great nation...
"Here you are, sir", said I.
"A gift from a proud citizen...
...of a free nation. Paix."
A doxie is a treasure
to both give and be loved...
who gives lots of love
and asks for little in return...
Just kisses and hugs and food
and a walk around the park.
looking for badgers in holes
or a child in need of some love...
or a friend when none can be found...
so they used their instinct...
and scoured the land...
lookin for a happy face
to take them to their happy place
Off to see the Wizard The wonderful wizard of ehMac...but, he was busy in Cupertino.
so, to redmond, we go!
on with the search elusive
then, evil Micro-Wumbas (one word) attacked him!!
but he was quick and smart and held back a fart
which was the hard part
Next: against the Bush family~
Whose farting was legendary because
HOT AIR is deeply entrenched
in the genepool of Bush!
but back to their farting . . .
Ah, come on you guys
Said the lady who wanted to change the subject . . .
A clever man that Sinc
Sinc then sidekicked with Wizard-of-ehMac (one word)
Trying to get back on track
all he got was flack


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

But then someone named Jack


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

CN said:


> But then someone named Jack


seen carrying a suspicious backpack...


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

gwillikers said:


> seen carrying a suspicious backpack...


Went into the corner store.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

to buy a corner, but they were out of stock . . .


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

So he went around the block


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Went into the corner store, to buy a corner, but they were out of stock. 
So he went around the block...to the corner of "Walk and Don't Walk".


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Then he saw Steve Jobs
And he asked him to talk...


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Then, the rhymes just stopped.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Vishalca said:


> Then, the rhymes just stopped.


Except for the one Steve Jobs told Jack...

Jean, Jean made a machine
Joe, Joe made it go
Frank, Frank turned the crank
And Art, Art blew a fart
And blew the whole darned thing apart


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Then Johnny baked some tarts.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And took them to one of the local Wal-Marts


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

He rang the Walmart bell,
They opened up... he bought some hair gel
And then discussed the tarts.


----------

